# Early XX century General Store



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,
this is an early XX century General Store building. 1:32 scale.














































































Hope you like it too,
Regards,



Xavier


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

looks great, how about a few construction details? Such as what is made of, and the ceiling ? 

Harvey C.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done!

I am curious about the construction details, too. 

What did you use for the roof shingles?

Weathering techniques?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

A fantastic job, once again!! I'd love to see the interior detail and some "during construction" pictures. Keep up the great work. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for yours comments. 
From this project I do no have any picture from construction 
process. But if you're interested, I can post another thread with 
a complete explanation of entire process building. 
Regards, 

Xavier


----------

